# Long hair is the single worst thing a guy can do



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

For mating


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Nov 17, 2021)

Short hair is worse


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 17, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 17, 2021)

that is if you are a straight hair nerd faggot

@TsarTsar444


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 17, 2021)

Keep coping


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 17, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407981
> 
> Keep coping


thats not long hair tho


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Long hair is ridiculously bad. Worse than bald in terms of what I see hot girls with.


----------



## Laikyn (Nov 17, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407981
> 
> Keep coping


patrick bateman ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 17, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> thats not long hair tho


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 17, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407984


id say its medium length


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 17, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> id say its medium length


wrong, that's *optimal* length


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 17, 2021)

Long hair mogs, especially if its wavy


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Judge mental women will eat long hair alive

the only types of girls who like long hair men are liberal girls who are artsy but these type will like men with any type of hair 

so long hair confers no “barrier of entry” advantage


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Some women will only fuck guys wirh short faded hair and beards. There aren’t any women who will only be with a long haired man


----------



## samm735 (Nov 17, 2021)

absolute load of shit, women love long hair on men this board has gone to shite the last 2 years lmao


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Look at the top celebs. Bieber and diplo both buzz cut their long hair


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

samm735 said:


> absolute load of shit, women love long hair on men this board has gone to shite the last 2 years lmao


Not in Los Angeles


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 17, 2021)

are you bald OP?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> are you bald OP?


no he has long hair and thinks he found the culprit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 17, 2021)

Long hair is better than no hair


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Long hair is associated with the type of guy that isn’t the “top elite”

also - the top rockstars don’t even have long hair today.

the top “type of guy” you want to portray is a world traveler dan bilzarian / Christian grey. And that hairstyle will embody that to women.

women see long hair and make negative associations. The only positive js out of touch music guy or artist ect. That’s as good as it can get. And neither of those are the elite stereotypes.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

If you combine stubble and long hair then you’ll be jokingly called “Jesus”.

boutine ass models or maxim type chesty girls don’t date “Jesus” type guys.

they dare clean cut average to above white men or athletes ect


----------



## germanlooks (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## hastati (Nov 17, 2021)

youre just ugly op


----------



## fvolkek (Nov 17, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407981
> 
> Keep coping


Nigga but you’re good looking in terms of face, if you were a sub3 it would look like shit to you.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1408029


Yes some girls would say no to this.
It can only hurt him think of barrier of entry


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

hastati said:


> youre just ugly op


----------



## Tiddlywink (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Tiddlywink said:


> View attachment 1408047


Yeah dude very niche. Can get a certain type of girl.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Stop projecting what you think looks good. Unless you want to turn us into gay men


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

Women aren’t looking for objective measures of beauty. They’re looking for what is “normal” long haired men aren’t normal. Nor are they associated with the highest status.

this is classic projecting. Men look for objective beauty. Long hair on men is objectively beautiful.

projecting.


----------



## cloUder (Nov 17, 2021)

Posts1,451Reputation805


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 17, 2021)

cloUder said:


> Posts1,451Reputation805


I’m calling out peoples bs


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Tiddlywink said:


> View attachment 1408047


Would breed


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 17, 2021)

Everyone knows that men with chad-tier jaws can pull-off a long hair

Aside from them, most people look better with a medium one in terms of length


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 17, 2021)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> View attachment 1408083





Tiddlywink said:


> View attachment 1408047





germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1408029





Bvnny. said:


> Everyone knows that men with chad-tier jaws can pull-off a long hair
> 
> Aside from them, most people look better with a medium one in terms of length


These niggas just proved my point


----------



## thereallegend (Nov 17, 2021)

As long as you don't look like a fairy.

How long your hair should be depends upon face shape.


----------



## Nautica (Nov 17, 2021)

Extremely Low IQ topic. Op is trolling.


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 18, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407981
> 
> Keep coping


This man is art.


----------



## casadebanho (Nov 18, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407984


 Biggest mogger in this forum


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 18, 2021)

Cope.

Hairstyle options depend fully on face shape.

Common statements about hairstyle, is false cope statement.

By the way.
Tell it to Jason Mamoa, long hair sucks


----------



## Biiyo03 (Nov 18, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1408029



most people look like incels with this
Even hernan drago looked like a fucking gamestop worker with long hair


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 18, 2021)

Long hair is for rich men, short hair is for poor men. 

If you are in a poor neighborhood/environment, maybe stick with short hair.


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 18, 2021)

I think it depends on the person.




My hair's about this long, maybe a little longer but not touching my shoulders but I definitely look better with that than short hair.

Also every time I see a long haired guy he's with a hot girl, so saying long haired guys can't get with hot girls isn't right. Past shoulders is too long. 

Straight hair won't look good long on a guy, but at least a little wavy with some volume seems alright.

It also may be a niche type of girl, where you may make most girls not attracted to you, but every girl that's been into me says they're really attracted to guys with long hair, and all or most of their ex's had long hair as well. Nichemaxing can be good.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 19, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Long hair is for rich men, short hair is for poor men.
> 
> If you are in a poor neighborhood/environment, maybe stick with short hair.


Google the pics of all the billionaires in the world and you do the math. It’s not even close.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 19, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> I think it depends on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue where you live. I never see long hair men with hot girls. Never ever ever.


----------



## samm735 (Nov 19, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> No clue where you live. I never see long hair men with hot girls. Never ever ever.


i have medium to long hair now, the last 2 years, every girl ive dated prefers it to short, im my dp


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 19, 2021)

samm735 said:


> i have medium to long hair now, the last 2 years, every girl ive dated prefers it to short, im my dp


That’s tik tok hair. Not long.
U have bangs. When the hair is long u cannot have bangs

i think u have ideal haie cuz it gives illusion of nw-0

the hair should be designed to give the lowest Norwood possible.
You can’t do this with long hair.
As the hair will have a middle part once it reaches a certain length.


----------



## samm735 (Nov 19, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> That’s tik tok hair. Not long.
> U have bangs. When the hair is long u cannot have bangs
> 
> i think u have ideal haie cuz it gives illusion of nw-0
> ...


bangs is old photo from last year, i have long hair down past jawline, i have nw0 though and wavy hair naturally, it depends on whether you can pull it off or whether youll end up looking like youre going to a yugioh convention lol


----------



## kalefartbomb (Nov 19, 2021)

Long hair is good. The reason some here think it's bad is because generally the types of guys who grow their hair long are ugly (neckbeard metalheads and IT geeks). Now think of metalheads who are actually good looking, and how good they look with long hair. They are invariably slayers.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 19, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Google the pics of all the billionaires in the world and you do the math. It’s not even close.


Traditional upper classes (aristocrats or "old money") were more likely to have long hair. Short hair is practical and doesn't get in the way, which is a lower class concern. Long hair looks good, which is a luxury.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 19, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Long hair is good. The reason some here think it's bad is because generally the types of guys who grow their hair long are ugly (neckbeard metalheads and IT geeks). Now think of metalheads who are actually good looking, and how good they look with long hair. They are invariably slayers.


But this isn’t how women see things. She’d rather a guy who looks gq with bad structure and balding a bit than a guy who looks like barrett but with clothes and hair that is like a wow player.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 19, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Traditional upper classes (aristocrats or "old money") were more likely to have long hair. Short hair is practical and doesn't get in the way, which is a lower class concern. Long hair looks good, which is a luxury.


Google the billionare’s. And their families. Short hair.

times change


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 19, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Google the billionare’s. And their families. Short hair.
> 
> times change


Do you understand that a lot of people _look down_ on those kinds of people? I am not really interested in billionaires TBH, and I don't think the people on this forum should either. We have more to learn from classy people


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Nov 20, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Do you understand that a lot of people _look down_ on those kinds of people? I am not really interested in billionaires TBH, and I don't think the people on this forum should either. We have more to learn from classy people


Have you ever been in a board meeting or stepped foot on wallstreet? 

the only rich people with long hair are musicians and children of wealthy families.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 20, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Have you ever been in a board meeting or stepped foot on wallstreet?
> 
> the only rich people with long hair are musicians and children of wealthy families.


I questioned even responding to this because it's just the same answer I've already given, but I think you're responding in good faith so I'll answer. These people you listed are all new money types. I'm talking about a tendency that goes throughout history, not a few people over the last few decades. I personally have no interest in the social norms of banksters and Jews. I like classy people. 

If by "children of wealthy families" you mean old money and aristocrats, that part is correct.


----------



## Nautica (Jun 18, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1408029


Old thread, but wtf? Brad with long hair looks unmoggable. Thats a fucking insane pic.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Jun 20, 2022)

Nautica said:


> Old thread, but wtf? Brad with long hair looks unmoggable. Thats a fucking insane pic.


i think women would complain they’re fickle and care less about looks than the image the guy they’re with projects in terms of social standing and classism


----------



## Eternal (Jun 20, 2022)

imo long hair only really works when you are good looking and have a masc angular face to begin with. If you are NT or below average, you just look like an unkempt un-hygienic basement dweller


----------



## BucketCrab (Jun 20, 2022)

A few months ago, a common acquaintance who used to have really long hair (way past shoulders) cut his hair short because he wanted a change. All my female friends said it was a shame that he cut his hair and that he looked a lot better before, they said he looks "boring" now. 

Make of that what you will.

Also, from the pics you posted, it looks like you have long hair yourself; if you think it looks bad and hurts your dating chances, why not just cut it?


----------



## casadebanho (Jun 20, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1407981
> 
> Keep coping


That's not long, that's like medium length


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 20, 2022)

long hair looks good if ur face is good. common sense dummies


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Jun 21, 2022)

BucketCrab said:


> A few months ago, a common acquaintance who used to have really long hair (way past shoulders) cut his hair short because he wanted a change. All my female friends said it was a shame that he cut his hair and that he looked a lot better before, they said he looks "boring" now.
> 
> Make of that what you will.
> 
> Also, from the pics you posted, it looks like you have long hair yourself; if you think it looks bad and hurts your dating chances, why not just cut it?


maybe i’m coping by thinking that i only have to cut my hair and suddenly i’ll be desireable
to women. 

often i think many people do this with surgeries. 

ultimately we want to keep ourselves thinking we aren’t “fucked” petmentntly


----------



## BucketCrab (Jun 21, 2022)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> maybe i’m coping by thinking that i only have to cut my hair and suddenly i’ll be desireable
> to women.
> 
> often i think many people do this with surgeries.
> ...


Yeah it's the typical grass is always greener scenario, I think it's similar to how unhappy people in a relationship only see happy singles and unhappy singles only see happy couples.

Ultimately though, if you think your hair is making you less desirable, you should try cutting it for a while and see if there's any changes. Then, if you want to go back, you just have to grow it out again. It's gonna take time, but it's better than clinging to a style you're not sure about just for the sake of comfort.


----------

